# Trying to buy an se-r



## zhershman10 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been looking around me (philly) for a clean se-r for weeks with no luck. Dealerships are filled with ignorant bs-ers and the other people don't understand the concept that having a bond with their car doesn't make it worth 2-3k more. Car should be 6-speed, good condition (if you're going to send pictures don't conveniently not send the pic of your busted fender/rim/etc), don't mind if it was beat, but if it was be straight about it. Preferred colors- red, dark silver. Post here or email me @[email protected] Send pics of outside and inside, look forward to hearing back.


----------



## sgt_g (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, i'm not in philly and this post is old but finding these cars especialy 6SPDS is hard. I'm about to sell mine but im in Texas. LMK if you would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## sgt_g (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey you still trying to find one? I'm still trying to sell mine. I really, really need to sell it cause I'm heading to korea soon and I can't take it with.


----------



## rsielski (Jan 27, 2012)

Send me some pictures please, [email protected]

sgt g? Going to be part of the 2nd ID? you at hood or bliss right now?


----------



## sgt_g (Jan 31, 2011)

rsielski said:


> Send me some pictures please, [email protected]
> 
> sgt g? Going to be part of the 2nd ID? you at hood or bliss right now?


Currently i am in Honduras but i'm stationed at FT Sam. I have a few pics of it on my comp but i will get my wife to take some more. Sending you an e-mail now.


----------

